# mid 90's Orion xtreme series 2 10" sub



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy new year. New member here. I am looking for information on my old sub from mid 90s. It says 500 watts 4 ohms. It is also single voice coil.

Am hoping someone might have some specs avail for a custom enclosure. I called Orion tech support and both times was sent info for the wrong sub. I guess their database is not all that comprehensive? It was some other company doing the tech support.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have specs for the NT subs. If that helps let me know.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, I have a couple Orion TXE magazines. I can't really figure out how to post pics here, but if you p/m me your email, I'll send you exact specs for your subwoofer. This includes enclosure reccomendations. 
By the way, you will get no help from Orion unless you have a question about their newer garbage.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I think I have this thing figured out. Hopefully it shows up for you, Steve.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll try forwarding you a pdf of both of these pages as well.


----------



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is some good info. Looks like this sub prefers the ported design which looks to be the easiest to make anyway. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Always glad to help a fellow enthusiast.


----------

